# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  الهلال يوقع عقدا مع جابسون

## سيف نمر

*هل الخبر صحيح ولا الحاصل شنو!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*نحن فى عصر الاحتراف فنتعامل بالعقل ونترك العاطفه جابسون راجل لعاب لو المجلس تيقن بانه مصاب ولن يفيد المريخ فليبحث عن افضل منه واذا سليم فليتمسك به المريخ لانه مجنس وايضا قيمه فنيه 
*

----------


## مغربي

*العيب م في جابسون لانو محترف ودا شغل بالنسبه ليه العيب ف الفرطو فيه وجارين خلف إصابته عن أي أصابه تتحدثون!
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*اولا يجب التثبت من الخبر قبل ان نظلم اللاعب ، ثانيا مع احترامي التام لك اخي سيف ، فأعتقد ان عنوان البوست لا يتناسب مع مضمونه ، كان افضل لو كان العنوان في شكل تساؤل ، لك خالص الود
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*خسارة كبيرة  ( لاعب محترف من الوزن الثقيل ومجنس يذهب بكل بساطة للجلافيط )  . . .

الشغلة ماشة وين مامعروف  ! ! !
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اين مجلس الادارة  من تحركات الجلافيط   ؟ ؟ ؟
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى منصور
					

اولا يجب التثبت من الخبر قبل ان نظلم اللاعب ، ثانيا مع احترامي التام لك اخي سيف ، فأعتقد ان عنوان البوست لا يتناسب مع مضمونه ، كان افضل لو كان العنوان في شكل تساؤل ، لك خالص الود




22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  222



*

----------


## سيف نمر

*الخبر منتشر في قروبات الزناطير .
وفعلا انا اخطأت في العنوان ولكم العتبى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كلام من الزناطير لزرع الفتنه فى وسط الصفوه فلننتظر بدلا من كيل الاتهامات
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*بصورة عامة لدى راى سلبى بخصوص سالمون ...و لكن افضل عدم التسرع فى الحكم فى صحة الخبر من عدمه من حيث ذهاب فلان او علان او حتى التسجيل ..  فقد بدا موسم الشتل ... ما تحرقو دمكم ساى المكتوب على الجبين لابد تراه العين ...
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*لا اعتقد ان مجلس المريخ بهذه السذاجة ...أعتقد الموضوع دا نخليه احسن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صراحة لو مشى لا احد يلومه
نحنا اهملناه واهناه وذليناهو ومن حقو يفتش للحته اليرتاح فيها


اذا كان ناس شمس الفلاح المتربين في النادي بيهربوا ويتمردوا
جات على جابسون !!

*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*جابسون كان يا شباب 
لن يفيد المريخ و لا غيره
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المشكلة انه الناس بقت تصدق اي كلام وتبني عليه احكام وتشطح بعيد 

كله شتل في شتل 
وين الدليل وايه البرهان على الكلام ده 
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*لابد من الصبر والحكم حتى يتم التاكد والتوثق من جميع الاخبار قبل ان نبني عليها اي احكام ونبطل التسرع.

ثانيا الفترة القادمة تعتبر فترة خصبة للشائعات والجلافيط بارعين في هذا الامر وذلك لتشتيت انتباهنا وصرفنا عن مباراة القمة.

لذلك وجب علينا ترك امر التسجيلات لمجلس الادارة فهم ادرى بها وان نركز نحن في الاستعداد لباقي المباريات
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*عنوان البوست غريب .. ما هو المصدر ؟؟؟
جابسون سلمون حاليا في معسكر المريخ صحيح متبقي ايام لعقده و مفترض مجلس المريخ يتحرك ياا التجديد معه يا سحب جنسيته فورا حتى لا يتعاقد معه الجلفوط كلاعب وطني و يستفيد
                        	*

----------

